# General > Recommendations >  Computer advice

## newpark

Morning All,
Can anyone recommend somewhere local that I can get a PC?  Want a desktop PC with flatscreen monitor.  Needing whole package, printer included.
Many thanks I just cant think of anywhere.

----------


## the nomad

I'm not in the area anymore, your best bet is a trip to Inverness.  Try Comet, PC World or Dixons, all also offer on-line ordering.  Another option is DELL, very good prices an reliable, again it's by phone or internet.

Sorry one more try local supermarkets, Tesco usually have full packages in store as do Co-op

----------


## starry

I got my laptop from Dell, it was reasonably priced and they didn't try to talk me into anything I didn't need.
I just phoned told them what I needed and they told me which laptop they thought would meet my needs.

----------


## bobbyjoeufb

Personally I would not buy a PC from any highstreet store and not a chance in hell I would ever buy one from PC World.

The cheapest and best option is to buy online, Dell are quite good, also I have bought several Pcs from Novatech.co.uk, aria.co.uk & ebuyer.co.uk

----------


## Solus

I agree about not buying from any high street store !!! 

Best bet is if you know someone who can build pc's, go down that route. You can build a pc suited to your needs, without loads of rubbish pre loaded !

----------


## Royster1911

I would recomend Inverness Computer Centre who will build to your spec. Normally ready within a couple of days. They are based in Greig Street, Inverness but I dont have the phone number handy.

----------


## Rheghead

> Personally I would not buy a PC from any highstreet store and not a chance in hell I would ever buy one from PC World.
> 
> The cheapest and best option is to buy online, Dell are quite good, also I have bought several Pcs from Novatech.co.uk, aria.co.uk & ebuyer.co.uk


Why would you recommend an online retailer over a high street outlet?

I am assuming it is just about price rather than about after sales service? ::

----------


## Max

We went to Jektech at Scrabster.  They will build to your specifications and will put everything together for you at your house.  We bought both our computers from them - great after sales service as well.

----------


## Boozeburglar

I would recommend finding a deal on the internet. Spend some time looking; you can get a three year warranty and free tech support for the sort of price you would pay just for the PC at a local shop.

Normally you can do much better buying online; simply a case of cutting out the middleman.

 :Wink:

----------


## bobbyjoeufb

> Why would you recommend an online retailer over a high street outlet?
> 
> I am assuming it is just about price rather than about after sales service?


 
Oh no not just price, have you ever asked any of the sales persons at these stores questions regarding the computer products they sell. The very confused expresion on their face, followed by beads of sweat and verbal bull that follows. Not to mention the hard sell and push on accessories that you dont need.

So on line you dont get the hard sell and when you ask questions you get proper answers, plus the fact that you can have a custome made PC to your specs and not just an off the shelf model.

----------


## Tony

If ordering online www.pcspecialist.co.uk or www.meshcomputers.com for a better specification for price.

----------


## Yoda the flump

Have you thought of buying a Mac?

Slightly more expensive but well built and with an OS that does what you want it to.

----------


## newpark

Thanks for all replies and pm's but I got a great deal on the Tesco website.

----------

